# Cascadian tribal nomads/wilderness squatters moving back to Ashland, OR



## Prometheus (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey Kin,
So the tribal nomadic collective/wilderness squatting project is moving back down to Southern Oregon. We will be spending Fall-Spring in and around Ashland, OR specifically in the wilderness areas 45 minutes outside of Ashland in the mountains and (when snowfall gets harsher) moving down into BLM/USFS land surrounding Ashland. If you live in Southern Oregon and are interested in joining us we will be heading out in two days (29th of this month) in order to catch the fall mushroom hunting season. Peace & Solidarity!


----------



## neems (Sep 24, 2013)

I live in So. Oregon. Where are ya'll exactly? Whats happening?


----------



## NocturnalJoe (Apr 6, 2014)

Am going to Southern Oregon son, you all still up there?


----------

